# Dry vs Wet brine



## smokincoalkracker (May 12, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the advantage or reason to use one method vs. the other when it comes to brining trout/ salmon?  I normally use the dry method but Im open to new better ideas.
Thank.


----------



## smokeymose (May 12, 2021)

I've always used wet because of the simplicity but I've never done fish. I think if you've had good luck with the dry stick with it.


----------



## indaswamp (May 12, 2021)

I have never cured salmon, but generally speaking wet brine keeps the meat moist, while dry brine will allow moisture to drain out of the meat.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 12, 2021)

I bet an experiment with Pops Brine on some fish would be good.. something I have never personally done though.


----------



## Bruceski44 (May 12, 2021)

deleted


----------



## smokincoalkracker (May 12, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I bet an experiment with Pops Brine on some fish would be good.. something I have never personally done though.


What is Pops Brine?


----------



## bill1 (May 12, 2021)

I have NO experience with fish, but I'd think it would fall apart in a wet brine.  Would love to be educated otherwise.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 12, 2021)

smokincoalkracker said:


> What is Pops Brine?


 There's a link to it in my signature.. but it's a curing brine... not sure if that's what you're looking for or not.  Also Pops Brine can be found here


----------



## disco (May 12, 2021)

What is your favourite colour? It is really a matter of taste and what kind of fish you are looking to make. If you are making Lox, dry is the norm but I have had great cold smoke wet brined salmon. If you are hot smoking salmon, I find wet brine gives a nice distribution of the flavours while dry brining gives a texture I prefer. But it is really subjective and I suggest you try both to find the one you like.


----------



## tallbm (May 12, 2021)

smokincoalkracker said:


> Can anyone tell me the advantage or reason to use one method vs. the other when it comes to brining trout/ salmon?  I normally use the dry method but Im open to new better ideas.
> Thank.



I don't cook tons of different fish and different styles but in general the only reason to brine would be if you want a simple marinade of flavor and in that case like 2hours aught to do the trick.

The other case is if you are curing (using Cure #1) for salmon lox or salmon jerky/nuggets then brining/curing would be needed. 

I have only ever done dry brining and curing for the salmon lox and jerky cases.
I've marinated for like max 2 hours then grilled.

All other cases I simply season and immediately cook.

Out of curiosity, what is the reason you are looking to brine some fish? :)


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 9, 2021)

I used Pop's Brine on these. i did throw in some Dale's for extra flavor.
going out on the lake end of the month to try for some more.


----------

